# ,

## Zuzya

-    .    201.04  206.01 ( )...   ,      , .. 206.11...   302.11      ... :Frown:          ...?

----------


## Zuzya

...           .             ...   ...   ? :Frown:

----------

> ...           .             ...   ...   ?


  .

----------


## Zuzya

> .


...... :Redface:   ... :Smilie:

----------


## Jamo

.304.03

----------


## Jamo

> -    .    201.04  206.01 ( )...   ,      , .. 206.11...   302.11      ...         ...?


  .304.03

----------


## Natalyagrom

,   -        ?       .  201.11.   ,        304.05,      .    .     ,    17  18 ??

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,      ?       206 ,      .   ,  ,    .

----------

> , ,      ?       206 ,      .   ,  ,    .


   (.)  ,

----------


## Natalyagrom

> (.)  ,


 ,   ...   ,   (  ),    , ,          ,     ...  ...

----------


## Zuzya

> ,   ...   ,   (  ),    , ,          ,     ...  ...


     ...   "" ( ),     "RUB" (     ...)...         .... :yes:

----------


## Natalyagrom

> ...   "" ( ),     "RUB" (     ...)...         ....


  ...    .   ,    ..

----------


## Zuzya

> ...    .   ,    ..


       .  ...  ... RUB?  ... :yes:

----------


## Natalyagrom

> .  ...  ... RUB?  ...


))    ...   ,      ,   ..          .      ..     ,    .

----------


## Zuzya

> ))    ...   ,      ,   ..          .      ..     ,    .


       ?             ,        ...  ...     ...       ,    ...    ... :Smilie:

----------

2     ,    -  ,     -  :Frown:       ,   ,        .     ?

----------


## Natalyagrom

> ?             ,        ...  ...     ...       ,    ...    ...


    ,    7.     RUB,    .         ,    ,      ..     .   206  302 ,  4  .    ?      .

----------


## Lunatic

> ,    7.     RUB,    .         ,    ,      ..     .   206  302 ,  4  .    ?      .


      - ,    .    77    .          643.

----------


## Natalyagrom

> - ,    .    77    .          643.


  ))      -   ,     ... ,     ..    643.

----------


## adeich

> ))


  " ..."  ?

----------


## Natalyagrom

> " ..."  ?


,   ,    , ,      .

----------


## adeich

> ...    .


,       .      .

----------


## Natalyagrom

> ,       .      .


   .   - .     ,  ,      - 643  ..   ...

----------


## adeich

-,       *, , .*
      ,    " ..."

----------

> -    .    201.04  206.01 ( )...   ,      , .. 206.11...   302.11      ...         ...?


    " " 20601    ?

        ?

----------


## Zuzya

> " " 20601    ?
> 
>         ?


        ..  ...,             ... ...     ...

----------


## Natalyagrom

,       ?        .        18,      .        .       ?

----------


## Tene

> , ,      ?       206 ,      .   ,  ,    .


 ,     , "   "           RUB,      .   ,  , ,            .    .

----------


## Tene

> ,       ?        .        18,      .        .       ?


,  ,    .

----------


## Natalyagrom

Tene,    , .

----------


## frost66

, ,       -    ?

----------


## Natalyagrom

> , ,       -    ?


  ))   ,   ...  ,   .      -    ,      .

----------


## 13

.  ,   . ?

----------


## BTG

> ,       ?        .        18,      .        .       ?


-  **.     18?

----------


## BTG

> -    ,      .


 -       . 

     ""     ?

----------


## BTG

> .  ,   . ?


    ?   -  .

----------


## Zuzya

:Redface:   ...     (  77)  ...   ,     ? :Redface:

----------


## adeich

> .  ,   . ?


 -    -  ...  ?  :Smilie: )

----------

> ...     (  77)  ...   ,     ?


      -       ""  " "       . 
  .

----------


## Zuzya

> -       ""  " "       . 
>   .


!!! :Smilie:

----------


## dunpil

7.7.646 -  :Smilie:  , !

----------


## 13

> -    -  ...  ? )


 !         7,    .   .

----------


## dunpil

*13*,  77   .   ,     -  -       .

----------


## 13

,   ,   77 ?   ,  .

----------


## dunpil

*13*,      .    ,

----------


## adeich

> 7,    .   .


,  .   77,    -" ..."  :Smilie:

----------

> -       ""  " "       . 
>   .


 ,     2,3    10 ,    ( ).     ...,    -    ...    ,        ?

----------


## dunpil

> ,     2,3    10 ,    ( ).     ...,    -    ...    ,        ?


     ,     ,   ?    ,      .

----------


## Natalyagrom

/     .        .    ??

----------


## Natalyagrom

> /     .        .    ??


 .,         -.

----------

( 4)    "", ?    ?     ...

----------


## Lacrimosa

> ( 4)    "", ?    ?     ...


   .    ,  ,     ?  ,       0504514. 

  - :   ,

----------

,      ,  ,          (    )       !          .  -     . 
  , ,  :Redface:

----------


## Octopus

** , ,       208   " ".  ,        .   ,      ,    ,    .

----------

> ** , ,       208   " ".  ,        .   ,      ,    ,    .


,    . ,            ,       ,   .           ,                -   -. ,     :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

,     .       -  ,   .    .

             208?

----------

> 208?


  :Redface: ,    ?

----------


## Octopus

-  -    -    208.00.  ?

----------

> -  -    -    208.00.  ?

----------


## Octopus

.

----------


## wheiter

,  1             " "  " "? ,       ,      .   -     .

----------


## dunpil

,        .    -     (     ,          )

----------


## wheiter

*dunpil*, ,         .

----------

> ( 4)    "", ?    ?     ...


  !   ,    ? -  ?

----------


## nsa

157  
1- ,           ( ); 

 - 

 ,     -   
 -  

 ,

----------


## Zuzya

... :Redface:     "  /"     127 ,      "  //"...    ,         -  .........    ..... :Frown:        ... :Frown:

----------


## dunpil

"   " -        .        ,    ...

----------

,      2  .    ,      .  ??? :Frown:

----------

,    4 .  :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

** ,        ?

,        -     ,       .   ,       .      .    ?

----------

-  ,         ! :Confused:

----------


## Octopus

,       .    -   - ,  , ,   "  ".     ,   "   ".

----------

:Big Grin: 
   ,      -??? ( ,     ) :Redface:

----------


## Octopus

,       .    .

----------

!!!!!  .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zuzya

> "   " -        .        ,    ...


  ...    ,     ... :Frown: ...  ... :Frown: ......

----------


## Natalyagrom

!
  .       (  ): 

. (1448):      ()
 1.() < 2. () 

 :
  .

     ,      .    ,   4    208 .  ,    2 ,     ,    3-,  .
  .  .   ,      .   ,   ,   . 
 ,    ,         .
  ?? 
,      1,0,6,3,     ,      . 
,    ))

----------


## Natalyagrom

> !
>   .       (  ): 
> 
> . (1448):      ()
>  1.() < 2. () 
> 
>  :
>   .
> 
> ...


   , ,    .    .

----------


## 1506

,      .          / 2((((

----------


## _

1.-             , .    ?
2.        ( 101.12  210.06)        ( 210.06  104.12)?

----------

> ,      .          / 2((((


   .    ,     .
   ""    - ,      -  ,     .

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,           ..
  .  7-        ,  8-    .  ?

----------

,   1.0.5
    201.34  2 . .
          !!!      ,    2,  3...
 ,       1.0.6     (  )?

----------


## dunpil

**,  .    ,      , ..   201.34   .

----------

,
     :

----------


## Octopus

*Natalyagrom*,         .   .

----------


## dunpil

**,      -     1.0.6.3 (   1.0.6.2).     1.0.7.2,    .
  .   -             .      .    (  ),      .

----------


## O'Lesya

!
     :
1.  ,    (    )    18 (  ),   17 ( )?
2.     (  -    ),      208.31-34?
    ???

----------

> !
> 2.     (  -    ),      208.31-34?


  340 -    208.34
 .. ..    





> 1.  ,    (    )    18 (  ),   17 ( )?


  -     ?
        .
    (   17)

----------

,                  (208-201  208-304.05),      ?  ? 

P.S.   8.2.  (1.0.7.2)

----------


## O'Lesya

> ,                  (208-201  208-304.05),      ?  ? 
> 
> P.S.   8.2.  (1.0.7.2)


   .         .

----------


## O'Lesya

[QUOTE=;53512103]  340 -    208.34
 .. ..    


340  (   )        208.31-34. 
    .       (   )          208.12  660,       208.31-34

----------


## Lis2007

!
   -   ().
     77   8.2 (  2011),       .
  77    ->   ->    .   77        127, .
 :        8.2?
   ,        ,    "   " ?
  ,      ,             ..?
,  ....
   .

----------

"21"     3000    "  ,    ?  8 (     )

----------


## dunpil

** ,   -      -     .

----------

> ,                  (208-201  208-304.05),      ?  ? 
> 
> P.S.   8.2.  (1.0.7.2)





> .         .


,  6  7    .    ,          -.  ,     ,        .

----------


## Octopus

,     ,   . ,  ,    .

----------


## skit50

1  ,   174
  1  
4508 4507
4504 4506
,

----------


## Zuzya

:Redface:    63... ...     ...7.2     ,      ?   ...      ...      ... :Frown:

----------


## Xpander

1.0.8.2 	21.12.2011 	
1.0.7.2 	21.11.2011 	
1.0.6.3 	27.09.2011 	
1.0.6.2 	26.09.2011

----------


## Zuzya

...   7.2    6.3...      ...     ... :Redface:  ,     ...(    )....  ,   ... :Frown:

----------


## Xpander

1.0.7  "  ", 
 1.0,      
1: 8.2.*14*.

----------


## Zuzya

> 1.0.7  "  ", 
>  1.0,      
> 1: 8.2.*14*.


   ... ..... ,     ,  ...    7.2 ...   ,     ...

----------


## Defender_1024

.    .

----------

2012     (    ),   .  ,  - ..    ,     31.12.2011  ,    ,       30.12.2010.

, ,   ?

----------


## Zuzya

...  ... :yes:        ...               ...    ...           -  ... :Frown:

----------

.         .?   ?

----------


## serg1269

> 2012     (    ),   .  ,  - ..    ,     31.12.2011  ,    ,       30.12.2010.
> 
> , ,   ?


     .       :  -  -       - ...

----------

> .       :  -  -       - ...


serg1269,    :Smilie:  

   , :

       15-  .. (2012).     -  (, ,      ).        (..   -    ,  ..   ).        .   ..

..     2011  2012      .

      : 

"  2012     ,   .  ,  - ..    ,    31.12.2011  ,    ,       30.12.2010.

, ,   ?

----------

-  ,     ...

,      "  "    (        )

----------


## dunpil

"   "    "    "

----------

> "   "    "    "


dunpil,   :Smilie: 

     .               .          ,    . .

----------

, .

       . .   ,       7.

 (   )      . 191 ( -,   162,    7). ,          7   2.    ,       ,   .

    ,           ,  

    ""      ,   .5 "  "   2  7?

----------


## adeich

> (   )


     ....

----------


## Zuzya

.   8.2              ...  ? :Frown:        ...

----------

> ....


adeich,      ?    174     7?         191   33?

----------


## _

- ,       1    ""? ,     ?

----------

> - ,       1    ""? ,     ?


 ,         :Smilie:

----------

-          180  21.12.2011

----------


## Zuzya

,     120  ? :Frown:

----------

,      ?

----------

> .       :  -  -       - ...


serg1269,      ?

        ...

----------

.

     ( )

-        .         ...   ,       .         ...

, ,            ?

----------


## adeich

> 120  ?


    .

----------

.  03,21      ,       .      ?

----------


## adeich

> 


      .
 1

----------


## natusssik

,           .   ,         ?        ?    :Smilie:

----------

,       . ,        . .,      .

----------


## adeich

> ,       . ,        . .,      .


  ?

----------

> ?


.

:
       ....
       ...

----------


## Octopus

**,       ""   ?      .

----------

*Octopus*, !
      ...  ...

----------


## Krat0S

,       77,    8.2.
, ,    ,    .

 -        ,      .

   " "     208,    ...

 ?   ,     \    ...

----------

:

----------


## Krat0S

,    ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Krat0S

.
   .

 ""  "".    ,    7,      .
     ""  "".

     -     ,      .
  8  ()      .

    ""   ,   ?

..  ,  7,  902...,  "",
 ,  7,  902...,  "".

 ?

----------


## natusssik

*Krat0S*,    !   7      ,  8  .           ,    !  ,         ,         !

----------


## Krat0S

2*natusssik*
,    ( 
  ,       (
     -   ,       ...
      ,          . 
   sql...     .       .

----------


## Zuzya

...  ...           ,       ... :Redface:    ,   ,      ? :Frown:

----------


## natusssik

- ,      ?    0503737   "  "?

----------


## adeich

> ...  ...           ,       ...   ,   ,      ?


      .

----------


## Zuzya

> .


... :Redface:

----------


## zhns

-      1 8.2     ?

----------


## Krat0S

:Smilie: 

        ?
       ?

:   10  ,  5 ,   5 .
   .
    14     6  .
 , ,   -       -  20 ,        .
         (

 ?

----------


## adeich

> ?


         .    () . 157,         . ..,      20   ,      ,      -    *3*! .. ,

----------

> .
>  1


   .   .      ?????

----------

> .
>  1


   .   .      ?????

----------


## Xpander

> ?????


 !

----------


## VLDMR

> .   .      ?????


  1.0.7 ( 1.0.6) -              ,   . 
  1.0.9    ,    1.0.10   .

----------


## adeich

> .   .      ?????


    - -..  ( 0504071)

----------


## Krat0S

> .. ,


   -  ,  ?


 :Smilie: 
 " "
   :
 , 
  (), ()
 (), ()



..     -,    .
     ?

  ,    **(    )     ?
           ,      - ...

----------

> - -..  ( 0504071)


  ,      .   ,      .   -       ,   1     .

----------


## zhns

> -  ,  ?
> 
> 
> 
>  " "
>    :
>  , 
>   (), ()
>  (), ()
> ...


     . 
   18,    17.
   17  18        :Smilie:

----------


## Krat0S

*zhns*, 
!  :Smilie: 
)

 :Smilie: 

 105.31 - .
  -  .
 , =, .. 1  .   1 .

  1   -   .
      2      2.
     ,    .
 -   ,      -   -   .
  ,    .

   ...

:
 1   . -.         .

   2,    2.
 .
    2,    2.
    ,   ,      00.00.00.
      .



    ,   ,     .

 ,     - 
1 0.00.01, 1 0.00.02
2 0.00.03, 2 0.00.04
 ..
    ,     :
1 0.00.01, 2 0.00.02 
1 0.00.03, 2 0.00.04
    .

  ?


:  : ,     ,   , ?!    ?     - 1    1 ,    
,   ,     ?!

----------


## Zuzya

...   ... :Redface:

----------


## Zuzya

()...      ... ,      ...  ...  ...,  ,    ... :Frown:

----------


## adeich

> ..


  "  ".   ,   - " "

----------


## Alsu0712

()???

----------


## Alsu0712

.      -4        ,     " ".    ???   ,  ,     ???

----------


## adeich

> ??


.      .




> ()???


  ,  401

----------


## Alsu0712

!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Zuzya

> "  ".   ,   - " "


.....!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Krat0S

*Zuzya*, 
  ,    (   77     , 1  -   ,  ...

----------


## skit50

adeich  ".      "

   ?         " "

----------


## adeich

> ?


      83-  08.05.2010 N 83- (.  30.11.2011,  .  06.12.2011)  9.2   ,    . 157     162, 174, 183

----------


## Nephila

,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## frost66

, 
       -   120  180.   -     120 -    -    .       -       130.     ?    .   -  -.   ?   -   ?

----------


## Zuzya

> ,         ?


    -  ( )  .... :yes:      ,    .

----------


## 2012

> *zhns*, 
> 
> 
> :  : ,     ,   , ?!    ?     - 1    1 ,    
> ,   ,     ?!


Krat0S,            .
        ?    ,   .    2   1   ?    ?

    1   .    2    ,     .   2    .
   ,   .           . 

        .        :Smilie:

----------


## Krat0S

*2012*, 
 :Smilie: 

  (




> ,


 ,  **. 
   :
~1000   
~1000  
~1000  

     ...,     .
          .

  -  )

----------


## Krat0S

:Smilie: 

        .   .
          .

 1:
 200. - ,  20 \.(-     )
    .
   " ",    ,  ,    - .

 2:
 100 ,  4500\.
   " ",    .
  ...
   ,     ,     
" - .. - 100. - 1"
   100.  ,     ...

     ?

----------


## Ae

Krat0S,   http://infostart.ru/public/87196/

----------


## 2012

> *2012*, 
> 
>   (
> 
>  ,  **. 
>    :
> ~1000   
> ~1000  
> ~1000  
> ...


,     

Krat0S,  -       .    1000     1-5 ,   - 100 
          .
, ,     :Smilie: 

      ,  ,  ...  - ...    .
  ,       .

----------


## 2012

> .   .
>           .
> 
>  2:
>  100 ,  4500\.
>    " ",    .
>   ...
>    ,     ,     
> " - .. - 100. - 1"
>    100.  ,     ...


Krat0S,      3000    ?
       ( ).

----------


## 2012

> ( ).

----------


## Nephila

*Zuzya*,   ... :Redface:

----------

! , ,     / 401.50   ?    ,     ..((    401.30  109.61  -  ((

----------

, .    4       .   ? (  "     )

----------


## Xpander

> 4       .


:  -> ->,  4      ,  .

----------

> :  -> ->,  4      ,  .


!

----------


## Intriganka

> .    () . 157,         . ..,      20   ,      ,      -    *3*! .. ,


 ! 
, ,        ?     ,      ,   , ,     .   ""    105,        .   ,       ,   ...   ,       ,            ?
,   ""       ...     ? !!!

----------

.         ,            -    1

----------


## scanner1980

.

         .       ,      .       ?    130,    226.       .          ?

      17  18 (    ).         ,          .            ?

----------


## Lacrimosa



----------

> .
> 
>          .       ,      .       ?    130,    226.       .          ?


  130       /            .     -

----------

